
Show HN: An Expense Tracker PWA with Firebase and Vue - yamakadi
https://github.com/yamakadi/expense-tracker
======
yamakadi
You can check out a demo here:

[https://expense-tracker-demo-1.firebaseapp.com](https://expense-tracker-
demo-1.firebaseapp.com)

